
Bye-Bye Mailchimp - mobitar
https://listed.standardnotes.org/@sn/1764/bye-bye-mailchimp
======
HelloFellowDevs
On the topic of unsubscribing from newsletters that use MailChimp, I've had
massive issues with being able to unsubscribe. It had actually gotten to the
point where I was tired of clicking the button and going through the steps,
and instead sent it straight to spam. It has only been some newsletters that
use MailChimp. I wonder how MailChimp keeps their subscriber list and how do
they let their user know if someone has 'successfully' unsubscribed.

